
Ask HN: Are there still companies that don't use version control systems? - ratsimihah
If so, what alternatives do you use?
======
mgliwka
At the first place I worked at: Zip Files. $customername-YYYYMMDD.zip.
"Branches"? Easy. Just create a new folder. Merging? WinMerge is your friend
:-D Deployment was sending a Zip File with DLLs to the customer. Obviously no
build system, but built on the dev's local system.

Thank god I could convince the team to move to SVN.

~~~
ratsimihah
It sure feels archaic!

------
technion
Absolutely. I currently support a team of developers that flat out aren't
interested.

The "alternative" is they log tickets with helpdesk going "can you please
restore this file from backup from a few weeks ago". It's awful.

It's a startup you may have heard of.

~~~
ratsimihah
Interesting how they're using the flexibility the lack of hierarchy allows
startups counter-productively.

I can't think of any startup that would do that, can you give me a hint?

